# Sears sells some other good brands!



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was looking through a sears catalog. Saw some craftsman tools I wanted and flipped a few more pages and saw that they sell Knipex as well as Wiha!

That suprised me a little bit.

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sears rebrands some Knipex tools as Craftsman tools. The stores don't carry everything the catalog has....one of the Sears near me only has the Wiha insulated nut drivers. They also carry a few Fluke items.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

It is nice to see that Sears sells other brands, not just Craftsman. Some Craftsman are great, some good, some... not so good... some just bad.Go to Sears .com and see that they will order MANY more Knipex tools than even the catalog has.

I go to www.aktoolsonline.com for Knipex. They don't have everything, but they can probably get it. And, what I've bought from them, has been the best prices that I found shopping around.

I go to www.wihatools.com for Wiha. Thy are always having 40% and 50% off specials. i have a lot of Wiha tools, and most of them I got on special from them. For instance, Sears had a Wiha 4pc. Insulated SD set for $30. I went to Wiha's website, they had a 10pc. Insulated set for $30 (on special).

I also like www.acetoolonline.com . They have a lot of Klein tools. Decent prices too.

Doesn't hurt to check with your local hardware store or electrical supply house. They may surprise you with good prices, or at least come close to online prices. If you consider shipping charges for online purchases, maybe the supply house can match price, or be slightly above, but with no shipping actually save you a couple of bucks.

I used to work at a small town hardware store...as a lad...long ago...


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

For knipex tools, go to chadstoolbox.com. They have the lowest prices I've seen and if they're higher on anything they'll match it, but I haven't seen anything that they're higher on yet. It's a family company with good prices and quick shipping.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

When i was looking for tools, I went to home depot, they did not have to much, but then the local loews. They had a decent selectrion, I bought a pair of 9s, there pretty nice, there springloaded, and got a good grip, but i wished they locked.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Spring loaded linesmans? You might want to look for a new pair! No good linesmans need a lock on them, because they don't have springs!

Here's a good pair as an example: http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Journeyman-High-Leverage-Side-Cutting-Pliers/dp/B000BYBZ9U


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a pair of knipex red dipped handle linesmens. best pliers i ever had


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Knipex bought out Witte. Those are the screw drivers you will find in the newer Knipex tool sets. You can find close outs on Witte screwdrivers from older stock that is still lingering around.

Sears doesn't actually have access to "special" stuff from Knipex. They, like Grainger, make up their own item numbers. I have the full US and European catalog with every tool they make. There are some items that are not in the US but can be brought in with a quantity purchase, but they cost more. Sears isn't about to raise their bottom line costs for anything. As for the craftsman/knipex items, and I am just guessing here, Knipex probably forced Sears to put the craftsman label on those tools. Sears probably bought certain items in huge quantity and got a screaming deal from Knipex. If Knipex were to allow those items to be sold as Knipex it would disrupt other distribution. Sears is big, but they cannot outsell 100 distributors. This is a very common practice in the tool industry, and I am sure other industries as well. I can get Ideal wire nuts at 1/2 my cost now, but they will not have the Ideal label, and I wouldn't be able to market them as such. And when it comes to an item like that one, people usually insist on the name brand.

Also, for example, search out an 88 08 250. There are 3 versions of the same thing. The original one is the european version 88 08 250, which is now common stock in the US. Then there is the US version, 88 08 250 US. And then there is the 88 08 250 SBA. The SBA at the end of any Knipex item signifies hang up packaging (display packaging). The SBA number on any item increases the price about $1.25. So if you're ordering Knipex tools from anywhere ask if they are selling you XX XX XXX SBA, if so ask for the non SBA one, it will save you a few bucks if you're ordering multiple items. Providing that distributor will pass on that savings.

Another trick you guys can utilize is in reguards to the shipping cost of dealing with an online company. Many manufactures will drop ship, especially newer ones or smaller ones trying to make a name for themselves. This normally requires a certain dollar amount of a sale. Keep in mind this dollar amount is the distributors cost not yours. And not all manufactures are the same. Some are 1000's of dollars, others are 100. It just depends. Some just will not do it at all no matter how much you buy, Fluke comes to mind there. So if you place an online order for something, and it is expensive, or many items ask them. One thing I have noticed since we started our site is people normally wait until the last minute to buy something. If you plan ahead and order stuff in larger lots at once you can save the money on the freight. The issue with trying to do this is, the manufacture themselves have to have complete stock in one location. And that is not always the case, that is why I mentioned planning ahead. We automatically do this for customers when possible. Also keep in mind, providing you are not in the same state as the company you are buying from, there is no sales tax. There are exceptions to this, and Chris would know more about it. I know for a fact Florida hates this and still taxes it somehow.

JJ


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

AC:

Correct, Fluke doesn't drop ship. I've ordered from Tequipment where products from Extech, AEMC and I think Ideal too came directly from them, none are small or new companies. Some just drop ship when the vendor is out or if the vendor just doesn't stock the item but lists it.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

wptski said:


> AC:
> 
> Correct, Fluke doesn't drop ship. I've ordered from Tequipment where products from Extech, AEMC and I think Ideal too came directly from them, none are small or new companies. Some just drop ship when the vendor is out or if the vendor just doesn't stock the item but lists it.


with all those companies, except fluke that you mentioned, very few distributors actually stock the items. We sell a ton of circuit tracers and analyzers, and stock none. We are going to change that policy soon on the bigger movers. Mainly for shipping times where we are closer to the customer than the manufacture is. 

I guess I should not have put small or new in my original post. Ideal is neither and they drop ship (250lbs of wire nuts is not something you want to pay freight on twice) Ideal from a marketing stand point is an amazing company. Their customer service is like none others. We deal with other companies manufacture reps all the time, and even they admit to us often that Ideal has more on the ball than most companies out there. I cannot tell you how many times I call up a manufacture rep and ask for information or that we would like to pick up their line, only to hear crickets for weeks on end. The sad part is the actual manufacture usually doesn't know this. They use independant companies a lot of times that rep for many manufactures. I truly believe a lot of those reps are just salary monkeys that make what they make no matter who signs up or not. Many don't seem very motivated to me.

With Fluke distributors (this applies to other high dollar equipement also) you really should make sure they are an actual Fluke distributor. Fluke distributors have access to Flukes rebuilding service. Whereas someone selling the items "sideways" doesn't. That is a big deal on the higher end stuff. Once rebuilt you get a new 1 year warranty on top of your old warranty. So you might save $500 today through someone buying from a master distributor and just whoring out the item. But 2 years from now when you want your power quality analyzer or thermal imager (just examples) rebuilt or recalabrated, you are out of luck. So that savings is out the window on your high dollar tester in the long run.

JJ


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

AC:

You lost me on the refurbished warranty Fluke stuff! I've seen listed refurbished Fluke products with full factory warranties at Tequipment's site with a reduced price at times and even IR imagers too!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

wptski said:


> AC:
> 
> You lost me on the refurbished warranty Fluke stuff! I've seen listed refurbished Fluke products with full factory warranties at Tequipment's site with a reduced price at times and even IR imagers too!


When you first buy a product from fluke, I will use the thermal imagers as an example, you get a warranty. On those it is generally a 2 year warranty. After the 2 years is up you can send it back to Fluke, for approx $700, and have it completely rebuilt and recalibrated. Only a real Fluke distributor can do this. Tequipment is a real one. 

Some people decide to trade up these units to the newer version or a bigger better one. So the distributor will give credit on the unit on the upgrade and then they will do it and sell it as a refurb. 

What I meant in that other post was, when you buy high end equipment make sure the person you are buying it from is an actual distributor. If they are not they will not be able to provide this type of service. So in the thermal imager example you spend 4500 or so with a 2 year warranty. And then you will probably have to upgrade in 2 years so another 4500 (plus inflation). With a real Fluke distributor you can have it rebuilt after 2 years for $700 and get a new 1 year warranty. So one of those 2nd tier distributors that are willing to whore out the item for 3700 gives you a 800 savings off the bat, but over the years you are out thousands.

JJ


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

AC:

Okay, I got it now! Jiust like Fluke stuff on eBay, NIB and stated as having a full factory warranty. Not so, unless they are a Authorized Fluke Distributor. The Fluke warranty is "only" for the original purchase.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Sears*

I applaud Sears for the line of electricians tools they cover:thumbsup: They have some better tools than big Blue or Orange. The only insulated tools I see at the big box stores are TaskForce or the such. I have never seen big Whatever carry Fluke products. Craftsman is a hard line to compete against:notworthy:

Thumbs up.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

I seen one pair of some sort-of Klein insulated pliers at Home Depot one time. It was odd as it looked like their 1000V line of tools, color and all but the packaging wasn't labeled as insulated to 1000V.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

wptski said:


> I seen one pair of some sort-of Klein insulated pliers at Home Depot one time. It was odd as it looked like their 1000V line of tools, color and all but the packaging wasn't labeled as insulated to 1000V.


why do you need insulated tools? (honest question)


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

paul d. said:


> why do you need insulated tools? (honest question)


 
I have the feeling I may be in for a bashing here, but it is how it is. I don't do construction work, frankly, I don't care for it. I have done maintenance work for over ten years. It is much easier for me to troubleshoot online. A lot of the work I must perform HAS to be done online. 

There are construction electricians and there are maintenance electricians, and the combination of both. You guys install it, we come in after, maybe years after and troubleshoot it. Sometimes offline isn't an option. Now go ahead and tell me it is, that's fine.


Let me ask you my friend, why do you need PPE? (Honest question).


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

oohhh, this is kinda like watching two gladiators circle each other in a dirt pit. I know it's gonna be ugly but I can't look away. 

Chris


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I have the feeling I may be in for a bashing here, but it is how it is. I don't do construction work, frankly, I don't care for it. I have done maintenance work for over ten years. It is much easier for me to troubleshoot online. A lot of the work I must perform HAS to be done online.
> 
> There are construction electricians and there are maintenance electricians, and the combination of both. You guys install it, we come in after, maybe years after and troubleshoot it. Sometimes offline isn't an option. Now go ahead and tell me it is, that's fine.
> 
> ...


actually i was just concerned about his level of expierence. you maintenance and service guys DO need the insulated stuff. us construction types rarely do.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> oohhh, this is kinda like watching two gladiators circle each other in a dirt pit. I know it's gonna be ugly but I can't look away.
> 
> Chris


Why would you try to feed the gator/arguement, if there was a possibility of an honest answer Aiken??? Just curious. One thing you'll find with me is I am NOT one to argue.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

paul d. said:


> actually i was just concerned about his level of expierence. you maintenance and service guys DO need the insulated stuff. us construction types rarely do.


 

Paul, I thank you for the concern, that's VERY genuine. Thanks again.

Most anyone in the field will tell you,..."We can always have it turned off!"

Guess what fella's?????? How in the HECK are you going to get a power quality analysis when the service is offline?????? Like an IR scan? Go ahead and have the service turned off, let's see what we can find.

If you have an answer for that, I have $100,000,000 for you.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I knew an honest answer was coming. I've also seen people on here "light" others up, so to speak, regarding working and not working hot. Was just waiting to see where it was gonna go. I think if I were "feeding" the argument, I would have added some input as to one side or the other. I was thinking out loud as a bystander.

My apologies.

Chris


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> I knew an honest answer was coming. I've also seen people on here "light" others up, so to speak, regarding working and not working hot. Was just waiting to see where it was gonna go. I think if I were "feeding" the argument, I would have added some input as to one side or the other. I was thinking out loud as a bystander.
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> Chris


No apologies needed, I knew your intent wasn't negative. You're right, some people get "lit up", and that's not right. We all need to be fair and not so one sided. Great point Aiken!

Some are just SO quick to jump on others when they know they are right. Give 'em a chance to prove their point, then speak. Great point!!!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone who even uses an ammeter or clamp must wear full PPE, I guess that's an even better example.

Full PPE is a must no matter what level of experience.


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Anyone who even uses an ammeter or clamp must wear full PPE, I guess that's an even better example.
> 
> Full PPE is a must no matter what level of experience.


So what kind of PPE do I need when clamping insulated NMD?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

paul d. said:


> actually i was just concerned about his level of expierence. you maintenance and service guys DO need the insulated stuff. us construction types rarely do.





fungku said:


> So what kind of PPE do I need when clamping insulated NMD?


 

Call me green, what is NMD??????


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Call me green, but do you mean NM-B?????????


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Guess I can't reply. I have no idea about NMD installations, plain and simple. I haven't seen nor ever been involved with it. I can't reply to something I have no idea about.

Would you like to fill me in? Anybody??????


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, another friend just answered my question. NMD is a Canadian wiring method I guess, correct??????


What do you think you SHOULD wear as far as PPE???? A minimum of safety glasses, rated footwear, and Class OO gloves. That's just a minimum. 

You threw me off. Until now, I have never heard of NMD, but we learn new things everyday.

Let's go on from here,...........................


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Call me green, but do you mean NM-B?????????


Well it's called NMD-90 here in Canada...


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, didn't realize it was called differently south of the border :whistling2:

Anyway, I wear safety boots...

as well as a t-shirt and pants with a belt. Usually underwear and socks.

Should this guy wear gloves and glasses?


----------



## fungku (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I was in my local Sears just last week looking around to see what tool I can't live without, and was surprised to see no Klein, Wiha, or Knipex. They used to stock the basic run of Klein pliers, cutters, and strippers, nutdrivers, Wiha Insulated screwdriver set, and Knipex Alligator pliers. 

Seems like I recall the Knipex pliers having the Craftsman name on the grips and Knipex forged into the steel on the handle.

The Tools section didn't appear to be rearranged at all. Odd.

Maybe they just didn't sell in my local store? Have to check back in a couple of weeks. then, ask some questions.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I was in my local Sears just last week looking around to see what tool I can't live without, and was surprised to see no Klein, Wiha, or Knipex. They used to stock the basic run of Klein pliers, cutters, and strippers, nutdrivers, Wiha Insulated screwdriver set, and Knipex Alligator pliers.


Klein has stopped selling to Sears, Lowes, and Menards. They are now exclusive to Home Depot (when it comes to "big box" stores)


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> When i was looking for tools, I went to home depot, they did not have to much, but then the local loews. They had a decent selectrion, I bought a pair of 9s, there pretty nice, there springloaded, and got a good grip, but i wished they locked.


Dude, seriously, only a gaylover would have a pair of Kleins that are springloaded! :laughing: I mean come on! Do you want a set of Playschool tools or what? Do you want a pair of springloaded ***** as well?


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Do you want a pair of springloaded ***** as well?


I think I saw that movie.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

fungku said:


>


Those are such weird colors, and they have them backwards, logically speaking.

Brown should be the the ground, like dirt, and blue should be up high, like the sky.


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

76nemo said:


> A minimum of safety glasses, rated footwear, and Class OO gloves. That's just a minimum.


Don't forget no synthetic materials. It sucks when they melt into your skin.


----------

